# Best fixed gear bike for $1,000



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm in my 2nd year of using a Langster, probably will have 2000+ miles on it this year, same as last. I'm thinking of getting something a bit better and using the Langster for strictly a winter/ bad weather bike. I'm no expert, but I feel like I'd like something with a better drivetrain and better wheels. Can I get any improvement in those areas for $1000? I want something for the road, with brakes


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

what about buying wheels/cranks? if you like the frame.. but maybe you want something steel..


i never saw the point of having 2 bikes of the same kind, one for bad days and another for good.. get one bike, ride it always and treat it right.. 

so its wet.. the only thing you would have to do is grease the bearings in the hub/headset/bb more often... maybe once a year? seems to me saves $ on a new bike..


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i dont know what's as high as 1000, i only know of bikes under that cost and over it.

that being said, i'd have to say that the Jamis Sputnik and Lemond Fillmore are great values at around the 800 range. and these days, i'm sure that they are selling at below those prices since the season is coming to an end soon!

sputnik gets u a nice reynolds 653 tubeset, easton ec70 fork and other easton goodies throughout--they didnt skimp on componentry. the hubs are formula and some decent alex hoops are on there. even the saddle is nice--fizik pave.

fillmore is a real nice true temper platinum ox tubeset...rides real nice (i have one! ), carbon fork and bontrager stuff throughout. to be honest, i dont think the componentry on this bike is as nice of a value as the sputnik...but the good thing is that they throw in a good set of brakes (cane creek scr5 i think it is?) and you have external cartridge bearing bb to boot!


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

Here ya go

http://www.bianchiusa.com/06_pista.html


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

For a kilo? I would get myself a nice old frame off of ebay or possibly Craigslist. Maybe start with something like a Colnago or Pinarello, something that would have near horizontal dropouts int he back. Depending on what came attached to that bike, buy new wheels, cranks, seat/seat post, handlebars, stem, brakes. You could rack up the price as much or as little as you want from there. But in the end you would have something that you were real proud of and have plenty of culture to it.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Here I go again, but you can build up a Surly Steamroller for somewhere around a grand if you're careful/lucky with the parts pick. The frame & fork go for about $400. Great bike for the road, although there is no accomodation for a rear brake cable.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

The LeMond Fillmore lists for a little over a grand, but you might be able to find it on sale for a bit under--it's a really nice riding bike, IMO, a good value at the price for something new.

As others said, you might well find a great used road frame for a good price and do a build up around that. Depending on what parts you have lying around and what you need, you might end up with a very good frame and a good wheelset and still keep the whole build well under budget.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Wanta?*

Allan Wanta does custom frames with 2 paint colors for 650, you could steal parts from the langster and have a cool frame--but he was hit by a car a few weeks ago and still in recovery.


----------

